# Feb  2008 BMQ- ALL locations



## Timmano (21 Jan 2008)

Just got my call This morning, Getting sworn in this Thursday and flying to St Jean the 3rd of Feb. Anyone else Going for the 4Th of Feb for there BMQ?
My Trade is Vehicle Technician.


----------



## Cat (21 Jan 2008)

Yup - got my call this morning too. I swear in on the 30th and I get into St. Jean on the 2nd of Feb to start on the 4th 

AVS Tech is my trade of choice.

Excited?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jan 2008)

There you go, all of you going in Feb 2008 for BMQ, this is the thread.

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## Timmano (21 Jan 2008)

Yes I'm Very Excited on going and hoping to meet a lot of new friends in the armed forces


----------



## Cat (21 Jan 2008)

where are you coming from?? 

I'm going up there from Ottawa - recruiting through Hamilton though.


----------



## Timmano (21 Jan 2008)

I'm Comming from Newfoundland


----------



## Cat (21 Jan 2008)

kewl - that's gunna be a bit of a flight then - I'll be there on the 2nd - hopefully we'll run into each other at some point


----------



## marqucha (21 Jan 2008)

I just got my call today as well. Getting sworn in on the 30th at the Mississauga recruiting center. Cat are you flying down or hitching a ride ? 
oh yeah and my trade is Infantry


----------



## Cat (22 Jan 2008)

Not 100% sure - I'm moving all my sduff back to Ottawa area so I'v ehad to change my travel arrangments - waiting to hear if it's train or plane.


----------



## Sleigher (22 Jan 2008)

Hey guys got my call this week to , getting sworn in on the 25th and i can just drive down to st-jean (1h30 min drive) i was wiondering if they mix english and french recruits together since i speak both fluantly...

anyhow , i hope i get to see all of you in my unit

S.Sleigher

(P.S.: I have a weird last name , should be easy to remember , you be hearing it yelled a lot from our drill instructor ^^ )


----------



## Cat (22 Jan 2008)

Last I checked you got trained in the official language of your request provided you were fluent.

Don't worry you'll be hearing mine alot too - most likley for my horrible horrible air cadet "bounce"

what day are you travelling?


----------



## Sleigher (22 Jan 2008)

Im not sure yet , probly on the 2nd or 3rd 

and as for language since i speak both i im still not sure , the person in charge of my file said i might get shipped to any base in canada since the french ones are always so full

so figured out if u were driving in or flying yet ?


----------



## Cat (22 Jan 2008)

well unless I magically find a car of my own before the 2nd it'll probably be train and then shuttle up to the school.

It's funny - I'm sitting at my university going - wow will I be glad to be gone - this place is messed up 

I know I'll be there on the 2nd though - so I'm just aiming to make sure I can get a shuttle from wherever I get in. $100 for a cab seems a bit ridiculous even if it is re-imbursed


----------



## DJS (22 Jan 2008)

I'm still waiting for my clearance...Ihad to send fingerprints in, that was done last Nov19 2007 and I still havnt heard jack yet! I have never been more ready than I  am now...IM just really anxious to get up ther with you guys! Please hope for the best for me will yaz!!


----------



## Sleigher (22 Jan 2008)

yeah cat , specialy when it comes out of your pocket and you only get your money some months later

and whats that bout finger prints ???? never had to send any
 ?


----------



## DJS (22 Jan 2008)

I think it was because I had a DUI back in 2000. They said its standard that they may ask you for prints if you have a Record.. But thats all. My C.O said the wait can be up to 3 months! Its already been over 2.


----------



## Timmano (22 Jan 2008)

I think you need to be pardon from any offence what you may have on you. That what my recruiter told me, then again i could be wrong


----------



## DJS (22 Jan 2008)

He told me the same thing but only in the future because if that was the case my C.O would have said just forget it and that you're not gonna get in! Besides if that was the case about the pardons - there would be nobody in the military! They just want to make sure that the charge is the charge and nothing else abroad or anything like that! i know alot of guys who have more severe charges than a dumb dui and have managed to get in just the same. Anyways my fingers are crossed big time just the same!


----------



## Sleigher (22 Jan 2008)

I wish you the best of luck djs , i have herd the same as timano


----------



## DJS (22 Jan 2008)

I know i believe you guys, its just that my recruiters knew from the get go that I had that dui..why would they make me do my medical, get prints etc etc etc if they thought it wasnt worthwhile?


----------



## JBoyd (22 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There you go, all of you going in Feb 2008 for BMQ, this is the thread.
> 
> Milnet.ca staff



Perhaps someone could change the title of the thread to indicate such?


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

Hello fellow recruits!

I'll see you there as well. Flying out on the 3rd from Winnipeg.

Hrmmm..what will they single me out for? I have big feet and I'm old(er). My name is simple enough. I've been more worried about the length of my combat pants...I can never find jeans with a 36" leg. 34" legs hang off my ankles and look like flood pants! hah. Hopefully they have my size!

Hit me up via PM and maybe we can find time for coffee at the airport if we're waiting for the afternoon shuttle. My flight arrives around 10-11'ish I think.

Cheers


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

Havent got my Itinery yet, But I am on the Feb 4th St. Jean course as well. See you all there


----------



## Cat (24 Jan 2008)

Everyone here is headed to St. Jean??

I was looking on the facebook group and apparently there is one at Borden at the same time...or someone is horribly misinformed.


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

Cat said:
			
		

> Everyone here is headed to St. Jean??
> 
> I was looking on the facebook group and apparently there is one at Borden at the same time...or someone is horribly misinformed.



It's possible, however it was my understanding that Borden didn't load up until St. Jean was filled to capacity


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

BMQ is at St. Jean for me as well...unless they booked the wrong flight. That would be cool. Maybe I'd get lucky and hitch a ride with a CF-18 so I'm not late for the course.

...Back to reality!


----------



## Sleigher (24 Jan 2008)

Or you could be getting on a old riveted dc-4 and have the pilot go "hannnng together baby" every 25 min or so 

All jokes appart , welcome aboard and yes we will make you sweat for being older (thought im 24, maybe im too old for this also) ;P ,lol


----------



## Cat (24 Jan 2008)

I think Timmano and myself are the youngest, 20 and 21 respectivly - lol - and we're still a few years past the minimum age - although I'm sure there will be people younger then us tehre too. It's not about age though -  it's all about attitude.


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

Cat's barely legal. I'm SOOOOO keeping my distance from her! haha


----------



## Sleigher (24 Jan 2008)

Hey , your coming to train in quebec. here the minimum drinking age is 18 and it is just a suggestion

And as for cats legality issue , i have too many corny quote , so im not going to go ahead and prove im a total idiot


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2008)

Lets not take this thread down to the lowest common denominator shall we.

Back on track

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## Bdennis (25 Jan 2008)

I just got my call this morning I get sworn in on wednesday. 4th of february start in st jean for me aswell.


----------



## DJS (26 Jan 2008)

I f i dont get my call to this round BMQ's on the fourth, will it be another 13 weeks till I have to wait for the next ones to begin?


----------



## RTaylor (26 Jan 2008)

The medical buffoons in CFRC Halifax didnt decide to ask for my old military medical files until a few days ago, what a letdown to hear that my re-interview (trade change) and medical (which they gave me a pass on at 1st) has been set back about a week.

The  good news that I was told was that there is are several BMQ's starting this month, so don't fret DJS. I was told that as they wrap up in St Jean and that other place (I think Borden) that they are starting up new ones immediately after, and your chance to get in is in fact increased if you have choosed a trade in high demand (was told that this is especially so as they want to meet the high demand asap so they can fill the spots becoming vacant due to retiring and others taking their training and going civvie). I was told that even though my file has to be reviewed again for merit listing they still have me trade for mid-month which is great news.


----------



## DJS (26 Jan 2008)

Well that certainly takes a load of my shoulders! It's hard when you are kept in the dark. You are on a strict need to know basis with the recruiting office. Incidently, I'm being recruited out of Bathurst NB.


----------



## RTaylor (26 Jan 2008)

As far as I know there's always a BMQ starting, at least every week or 2. They have to keep up with demand for hte trades and to fill the boots of those retiring, so dont fret. And CFRC's keep info to themselves for the simple reason that tehy dont want people calling up asking why they never got on X BMQ because they had all their papers done, etc.


----------



## DJS (26 Jan 2008)

Yeah i learned that pretty quick with regards to calling up the R.O.

Thank goodness for forums and you guys that are here to answer our questions and concerns. Takes a ****load of anxiety of us people who are just waiting for that call!


----------



## arnold.c (26 Jan 2008)

I'm getting sworn in this Wednesday and going to basic for February 4th. I'm 17 coming from Toronto.

Goodluck to everybody


----------



## CFHopeful (26 Jan 2008)

im getting sworn in on monday in kingston, and heading to bmq on the 4th too.......can't wait to see y'all there!


----------



## cool85 (30 Jan 2008)

I'm 23, from Montreal. I'm going to be sworn in friday and I'll be on the bus the same day I think. I'm going PPCLI. See you all there!


----------



## Sinah (31 Jan 2008)

Hey guys, got the good news today getting sworn in next tuesday then off to St-Jean on the 16th by plane start date is on the 18th just wondering who else out there is getting coursed for the same time


----------



## omgLiam (31 Jan 2008)

Hey man, I'm flying from St. John's for the 18th. Getting sworn in next week.


----------



## Sinah (31 Jan 2008)

awesome man i'll see you there add me on msn if you'd like corbeil.chris@gmail.com


----------



## omgLiam (4 Feb 2008)

So who else is leaving for Feb 18th BMQ? I know it's not just me and Sinah!

Edit: My MSN name - tandaven@hotmail.com


----------



## case.a (4 Feb 2008)

I am!  Got the call last thursday!   ;D


----------



## GDSM MTL (4 Feb 2008)

I'm starting Feb 22nd somewhere off the island of Montreal, I think in St. Hubert
Two weekends a month until June where I'll go and do my SQ and BIQ full-time at Valcartier.


----------



## maxdupuis (5 Feb 2008)

Hey everyone! Received my call yesterday (Feb 4th) going to BMQ for the 18th of Feb flying out of calgary on the 16th.
If anyone wants to chat on msn before hand ranolineq@hotmail.com


----------



## atki (5 Feb 2008)

I am also starting BMQ in St. Jean on Feb 18th. Fly out of Winnipeg on Feb 16.


----------



## omgLiam (5 Feb 2008)

I don't get why you guys are leaving on the 16th. I'm flying out of Newfoundland on the 17th!


----------



## Nuggs (5 Feb 2008)

Got my call today (Feb 18th BMQ). Get sworn in Feb 13th, fly out of Halifax on the 17th


----------



## case.a (7 Feb 2008)

Hello,
Im headed out of Petawawa on the 17th to my BMQ in St. Jean.  I will be taking the Greyhound Bus into Montreal and then taking a cab the rest of the way.  I was wondering if anyone will be taking the bus the same day, and if that was the case, if anyone would like to share a cab to cut on costs.  From what i understand its about $90.  If anyone is interesting PM me or post here.  As well, anyone headed to the BMQ on the 18th, feel free to add me to MSN, lost4words_ox@hotmail.com.


Case.a


----------



## omgLiam (7 Feb 2008)

From what I was told at CFRC St. John's today during my swearing in, there'd be a bus coming for us at 3 EST. I know three of us are coming from Newfoundland that afternoon.


----------



## case.a (7 Feb 2008)

Yeah I know I was told that as well.  But where I am from, I have to get the Greyhound one of two times during the day, the first makes me arrive at 9:30am, and the other makes me arrive past 6:00pm.  I dont particularly want to wait around for several hours as I will have little money as it is.


----------



## omgLiam (7 Feb 2008)

Oh okay, cool, just figured I'd inform you that a few of us would be arriving around then if you were okay with waiting.


----------



## case.a (7 Feb 2008)

Well that depends, if I knew someone was gonna be there aroudn the same time as me, I would wait.  Im a talkative person, I can't be by myself.


----------



## DS4000 (11 Feb 2008)

Hey just a quick question, how long did you guys have to wait to get the call to be sworn in and get the date you start your BMQ??


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Hey just a quick question, how long did you guys have to wait to get the call to be sworn in and get the date you start your BMQ??



Ok.....thats a popular question. It can be fixed by a search but i guarantee that you wont find the answer that applies to YOU as each applicant has a different process due to their background, trade choice and applicable entry plan.


----------



## case.a (11 Feb 2008)

I only had to wait a week after being merit listed to get called to be sworn in 4 days later and then basic ont he 18th.  but overall i had to wait 2 months.


----------



## DS4000 (11 Feb 2008)

Two months since you finshed your med/interview and CFAT?


----------



## omgLiam (12 Feb 2008)

I handed in my full application Jan 5th or so, did my CFAT/Interview/Medical a week later, and got offered a job at the beginning of February. I'm going to BMQ on the 17th.

So all in all, 6 weeks for me.


----------



## case.a (12 Feb 2008)

TO ANYONE HEADED OUT ON FEB 18th

if youve been sworn in already... if you look at the pages you were given for the one that says PROTECTED A  and you look on the second page, under 2.C.  YOU will see your course number... it looks like soo

C.  CFLRS SAINT JEAN RCT TRG CRSE __________ FROM 18 FEB 8 - 23 MAY 08

this number (_________ is your course number.


SEE YA ALL THERE.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2008)

If *U* finally learn how to spell *YOU* and *YOUR*, make sure to let us know

 :


----------



## case.a (12 Feb 2008)

its late.  sue me.  I edited it.


----------



## Sinah (12 Feb 2008)

HAHAHAH you my friend are just mean and I LOVE IT.


----------



## omgLiam (12 Feb 2008)

Short hand typing on the internet is seriously offensive.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2008)

case.a said:
			
		

> its late.  sue me.  I edited it.



Attitude usually lands you (and your peers) in trouble in this environment.  You may want to check it at the door.


----------



## maxdupuis (12 Feb 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Hey just a quick question, how long did you guys have to wait to get the call to be sworn in and get the date you start your BMQ??



For me, I did my interview/cfat/medical on a Friday(the 1st) and I got my call the following Monday morning (the 4th) 
Keep in mind I had a few things going for me.
Artillery was my primary choice, and its on the "hot jobs" list (means they need people)
The results of my medical were very good
I scored very well on my cfat
I felt the interview went very well.
I am going NCO
*
Some things that could slow down your process would be*
Barely passing your cfat could get you merit listed lower
Something comming up during your piss test or some other medical history problem (if it has been a long time you should contact the person in charge of your file. If you are unsure who is in charge of your file contact the CFRC you applied at)
The trade you applied to could be closed and there might not be an opening until the end of the fiscal year though when you had your interview you should have been informed of this.
Oh and if you checked off alot of things on the substance abuse chart that could slow down the process (or end it)
You plan to be an officer, there are less bmoq's run in a year than bmq's and there is a little bit more competition to get into bmoq

Eitherway when I had my interview I was told to call back in xxxx days if I had not recieved a call.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Hey just a quick question, how long did you guys have to wait to get the call to be sworn in and get the date you start your BMQ??



Maybe you should go look here.....


----------



## Lard of the Dance (12 Feb 2008)

Case a is hardly the person with the attitude.


----------



## DS4000 (12 Feb 2008)

Gahhhhhhhh mine has taken like 7 months or so now, and im not even on the merit list yet


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2008)

Lard of the Dance said:
			
		

> Case a is hardly the person with the attitude.



Wrong, she has been repeatedly warned *NOT TO USE MSN SPEAK* but yet she continues to do so.

EDITED TO FIX

Gender in the above statment


----------



## case.a (12 Feb 2008)

I was excitied and fixed my mistakes the second I noticed the error. Which was BEFORE i noticed CDN Aviator's Post.  

It is one thing to correct an error, but repeatedly on this site we are met with RUDENESS.  Is it simply impossible to say, take a look at that again please?

Furthermore, this is a FORUM.... not english class.  Having studied english I do value a good sense of the language, but this is not formal, it is merely (atleast the recruit section) a place for young, worried, paranoid adults to seek anwsers and advice.  With all do respect.. RLEAX.


and By the way,  he is a *SHE.*


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2008)

You are here because you are on the path that MAY lead you to a career in the CF.  You might as well learn some of what is in store for you now and prepare yourself now and learn how to behave in a professional military manner.  The little tips you may pick up here, may keep you out of the "frying pan" some day down the road.  The attitude you display here, is an indication of the attitude you will likely display when you go on course.  If you don't like the comments or advice you get here, you definitely will not like the advice of an Instructor with Garlic breath spitting out loud 'comments' six inches from your face.

But as I said earlier: "Your call."


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2008)

case.a said:
			
		

> With all do respect.. RLEAX.



You were made aware of the rules when you registered. Is that simple enough for you ?

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## case.a (12 Feb 2008)

well Im sure not everyone will see eye to eye on the subject matter, so we should rather forget it, and move to the actually topic of the post  

Anyone else get there calls lately?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2008)

case.a said:
			
		

> well Im sure not everyone will see eye to eye on the subject matter, so we should rather forget it, and move to the actually topic of the post



PM inbound, consider it your last warning.

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## case.a (12 Feb 2008)

I did not mean anything by my statement  ???  I simply meant that rather then myself getting worked up over something I am unable to control, that I was going to drop it, and do my best to follow the rules in future.  I apolagize that my statement seemed to be taken in offense. 




Edited to spelling.


----------



## Desi (12 Feb 2008)

Hello everyone.  Got my call today to start BMQ on Feb 25th in St-Jean.  
I'm 26 from Victoria, BC.  Being sworn in on Feb 15th, flying out on Feb 23rd.
Hope to hear from more going out for Feb 25th!


----------



## DannyD (13 Feb 2008)

Me too, swearing in on the 15th, and going to St-Jean on Feb. 25 (well, on the 24th before 1700 actually). I live about half an hour from the Mega, so it won't be too long a ride.


----------



## Desi (13 Feb 2008)

Desi said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.  Got my call today to start BMQ on Feb 25th in St-Jean.
> I'm 26 from Victoria, BC.  Being sworn in on Feb 15th, flying out on Feb 23rd.
> Hope to hear from more going out for Feb 25th!



I have had to decline this BMQ date now due to a family issue, but have been told to expect to get a call to go Mar 24th or Apr 7th, so I am happy that I won't have to wait too much longer.  Have fun to all those going Feb 25th!


----------



## EggmanPEI (15 Feb 2008)

I've been sworn in already on the 12th (application date: Jan 19th), I'm flying in from Charlottetown on the 24th arriving at 1310hrs at the Montreal airport.  I have a connecting flight in Halifax earlier that morning with a few hours wait there.  

I'll be alone on my trek to Montreal, only two of us got sworn in on the 12th and the other fella is heading there for the 18th.   Hopefully the passengers on the flight have something interesting to talk about!


----------



## DS4000 (18 Feb 2008)

Justt got my call today!!
Being sworn in on the 20th and flying out to St.jean for the 24th starting my BMQ on the 25th. Just wanted to know if anyone else is starting then im heading out from toronto. 

If anyone else is add me on msn: whitewall6@hotmail.com and talk to me there


----------



## omgLiam (22 Mar 2008)

Hey guys, just figured I'd drop a line real quick: I've been at BMQ since February, just out in Montreal, heh.

If you really want to make your life simpler at BMQ, a few quick suggestions:

Listen
Do what you're told
Know your timings
Don't slack off

If you follow these few simple guidelines, it shouldn't be too bad!


----------

